# I have you sold all your kids?



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I am just wondering if those of you that raise goats and sell the kids, have you sold all your kids this year? Are your sales behind where they were last year? Are you breeding as many of your does for next year?

I am just wondering how hard it will be to sell my kids next year. Of course nobody can tell that now, but I am just wondering how sales were this year.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

For me, I have had every kid born sold either before birth or shortly afterwards (within 2 weeks). However, last year, I had 4 kid in early spring and 7 kid this summer.

I am planning on breeding all 12 of my girls this year, but I am trying to space them out a bit more, instead of concentrated in a month or so!

Now not sure how the market is over your way though. But definately get a website up - start putting ads on craigslist.com or other online free sales places, and start getting people to your website and get them interested!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Had the most kids born this past year, 9 of the cute little buggers....the website helps alot but 3 of them were sold to two previous customers,2 were sold to Goat Spot members and 2 were sold by website....I kept 1 kid from each of my 2 retired does.....no problem selling here. I'll have 2 does to freshen next year , one with my first registered kids.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

trying to sell goats here is like ripping teeth i sold two does to a girl in AZ, one doe to a 4h kid around here, sold a doeling that died so i replaced it with a wether(pets), i gave one buck away, kept one, he died... it sucks


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

I have 2 kids left for sale from this Spring crop -their dams were bought already bred and they are percentage boers- I already have half the kids sold in utero for my Fall/ Winter crop 08-these were bred by our bucks-Trax, Wildman, and 313- as it stands-we have sold more than last year, but all of our goats are registered now- We just sold commercial boers last year-the prices ranged $50-$100 each for kids, with our reg. boers the prices are $150-$300-for percentage and $250-$1000 for fullblood kids-the website also makes a big difference. The kids that aren't already reserved usually sell within about a week from their births-or a deposit put on them. I just post a lot of pics on the site.We bred about 10 does last year versus about 23 this year if they all took. we haven't had any problems at all selling any of our Fullblood kids, but the percentages are a little slower in selling,especially if they don't have great ennobled bloodlines.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Last year I sold every single one of my kids. This year I sold all within a day or two except for a few I have now....haven't really advertised besides my website. And I also retained probably 5 does and 1 buckling this year. Here we have a pretty good market for nigerians and pygmies so they sell really quick.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

had more kids then last year and was sweating it for a month but got all 10 kids sold and then had more people wanting some. So I sent them to other people who were having difficulty selling kids.

Website, website WEBSITE!!!!!!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

that stuff doesn't work here

i have a website, and business cards and all kids of marketing stuff and it just wont go..

im really PO'd right now cause i just had a girl completely back out of a deal and i am soo angry


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

We have Fainters. I will NOT sell to any body who will use them for meat or meat production. I make them sign something stating this. This limits my buyers.
I still have a lot of goats for sale. I am going to start lowering prices.
I have had a wether and his buck brother since birth and they were born in Feb. 07.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Thank you for the input. I am a website that I have been working on. I was really waiting to get my does so I could get some decent pic of them. I am going to try and bath everyone and take some better pic this weekend. The ones I took are only so so. It hard to take pic and try to remain buck free. LOL. Especially if you have raisins.  

SDK I am sorry you had such a tough year. I hear over and over again about people who back out on sales of everything. I had to sell a horse a few years back. I hated all the people that were not upfront or honest. I am really worries about losing kids. I am going to be on needles and pin until these does have their kids on the groud.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

We too sell kids super easy, if they are not reserved before birth then they are reserved soon after. Mini-goats sell pretty easy around here. Nigerians are easier to sell than Pygmies, for us. 

I would recommend that you take a monetary deposit to hold any kids after birth (most everyone does) make it non-refundable (or partially refundable if you want). We ask for $50 to hold the kid until weaning/pick-up. If the buyer backs out, we still have a little something. . . .

Sounds like you're on the right start to marketing goaties.  Website is the absolute best you can have, I think.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I require a deposit of half the goats amount. I and let everyone know it is non refundable. This keeps it so buyers really think through it before giving the deposit. I dont take them off my website until AFTER the goat leaves and I have it as "sale pending." it came in handy this year when someone decided not to get a kid but switched her deposit to another adult doe I had for sale. Well I had a lady who saw the kid on my site as sale pending and said "if the sale falls through I want her" so right away I contacted her and she sent a deposit.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I had 7 kids born this year and I have 2 left to sell. Both are wethers and very sweet. I dont have much luck around here selling my kids even for meat. The 2 little ones I have left will stay here before they will be someone's meal. I love them too much for that to happen to them. I have a website, business cards, flyers, and word of mouth as well as knowing a few big breeders but still no luck.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

see i tried the deposit thing and noone would buy goats at all, or even express interest


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

That really stinks, SDK. I'm sorry sales are bad in your area. . . . have you tried advertising in other areas, maybe offering partial delivery for a fee? I've found sales of our goats are better up in WA and I offer to meet the new owners partway for the cost of gas and some time, great success with it so far.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i drove 3 hours to blythe to meet a lady twice who bought three rabbits from me and then 2 does.. i guess the main issue is that people here expect something for nothing. someone wanted to buy a registered doe off me for 30 bucks.. i was like no way!! :veryangry: worse off they wanted me to breed her for free.. i was angry


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

everyone with the beautiful boers............. the market is down of coarse because of the economy ..but alot of the big.... big breeders have sold out..... california ,texas, and other area's,,they cannot afford to feed them........or are retiring........so they are selling out or have sold out........and even with the consignment sales .........where they use to get tons of money for there goats.........they are now selling them ...very low in price just to move them.........some of those sells are even forced to take some of there goats back home because they did not sell many.......or if......... at all......................There has been people that bought from me that have did a big no no in my book ,,sell registered FB's for $100 each ,,we asked one of them why she did that and her answer was " WHAT DO I CARE.... I AM GETTING OUT~! ...............................................OUCH THAT HURT,,and I've seen another sell 20 registered fb does for $1,500...................and I've seen at the plain old auction yards fb registered and percentages go dirt cheap with registration..............these people are killing the market for us that are still in it ,,and we are hoping and praying that the market will turn around and when it does ..........will be ready for all the people coming back in....................We all need to stand our ground on registered stock and prices.....Our lowest price registered goat goes for $300 no lower........... and to this day we still are sticking to it ...it may take a little longer right now because of the economy ,but we as breeders want to keep the sale prices .........where they should be ,,,I know we cannot feed all of them so we are forced to sell cheap,, but please do not give the registration with them if you are forced to do so............... :help: 

remember the emu's .. llama's...just to give you an example: they were getting real high prices for them until some people started slashing the market and now you almost cannot give them away~! We do not want that to happen with our show boers.

We have people now that are interested in our goats, but when we tell them what the price is, they actually tell us " You are asking to much,I bought a registered doe or buck for $100 registered,,,these people are making me angry because of the ones cut throating the boer market" with papers..................now buyers think you have to give them away for real cheap prices............when you already majorly slashed prices on your goats and they want it slashed more, when you know your goat is worth twice that or more......... :help:

We have a meat goat buyer for meat so if we are stuck with our wethers or with bucks that are not amounting to much,,we sell them cheap to the meat buyer.......I really hate to do this but.......with this market ........it's better to do it that way then to starve them,what else can you do? :shrug:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

toth- you are exactly right!!!! we try to stick with our prices on kids- we did not buy the parents for $100 each so why should we sell the kids for $100? Right? For example- Our sire 313 and CFW 359-it is a half brother sister breeding and the kids will have 10 ennoblements out of a possible 14-double bred Charlie-we paid over $2000 for the pair If that kid isn't worth at least $700 based on papers, then I don't know what is-We do have cheaper end boers with about 4 ennoblements for around $300, but some people want you to give them away- ICG Jenny- the fat doe on the home page of our site-she has 4 ennoblements- she was sent through a sale new Years and brought $150-bred to a son of RM Charlie- Of course she was brought home and then we bought her- In the market now she would be about a $400 doe -If the economy was better- she would be worth $700 or better. we just can't afford to give our goats away like some of the other breeders. If the doe is crappy- sell it really cheap for meat or whatever, but the quality boers-you have to stick to your guns.....It costs to feed, worm etc. and there has to be some profit somewhere out there....


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, what's happening with the economy now is making me worried about goat sales next spring. Glad our herd is fairly small. . . . 

I agree with you toth boer - I dislike when people sell their reg. animals for dirt cheap, makes it hard for other people. I also dislike when they charge way more than their animals are worth. . . . it would be nice for a "happy medium" if you know what I mean.  We're striving towards that. Do u guys think $200-400 for reg. quality Nigerian doe kids is fair? Not too much, not too little?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

heathersboers..........you are totally right also........................this market may be dead, but the show boer will rule and go on......................with quality boer ......quality pricing.............................well...... dag nab.... it............ I hope>? :shrug:


capriola-nd ...............you are right to,,your pricing seems fine to me .................. :thumbup:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes i agree with your pricing also- If they aren't worth at least that much- I would keep them and breed them and save up for next year- It's gotta get better sooner or later!! That is why we have so many goats- we tried to sell some of them as kids, and instead of giving them away-kept them- now everyone wants them since they are grown-Go figure :shrug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

cap - I think that is very fair! Especially in this area that we are in.

I have quoted someone as low as $150.00 before birth on a doeling only because this girl usually has quads, we are going into winter, and she wanted a bottle baby. I don't have the time to bottle raise kids during the school year and not have my kids / neighbors to help. But if I am having a hard time moving a registered kid, I offer it as unregistered with option to purchase papers (at full price) up to 1 year after purchase. That way they have that option. Typically they have never come back for the papers, or just bought the papers outright from the get go. But NO, my reg Nigis, normally do not go for anything under $150.00. Now Joe's babies, because of the pedigree and quality - they will definately be higher priced - no doubt about it - but I don't care if they all stay either - LOL!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

That's a good idea Allison, to offer the papers a year after sale. If we ever can't sell a kid quickly enough, I would do that. . . . hopefully that doesn't happen!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I can't seem to sell any of the pygmies but the boer market is going good around hear. I bought a nice registered doe for $100 dollars and I was planning to sell her registered kids for that because I didn't know better. Her kids sire is 100% registered black and white boer and she is traditional. Do you have any price suggestions? I have tried to sell the pygmies through my websiye,online ads,offline ads,... and not one person wants them. I'm selling them chiep too. :GAAH:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Do you have pics of the kids or parents and what is their pedigree like???


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

toth- i totally agree with you

there is a nigerian breeder by me who has close to 50 does. she breeds them all and floods the market, selling for like 200 so all the 4h kids buy them. the problem is her herd is dirty and one of the goats i bought from her before i was educated was really sick and i spent 400 extra in vet bills...now she's selling a buck of really inferior quality to the one i bought a year ago for 475, and people are paying it!!!

its so unfair. i have a clean herd, i work really well with fellow 4h kids, i do contracts, keep in touch, i offer to breed their doe kids the first time at half price, and all this stuff and i cant sell a dang thing and this lady is flooding the market with inferior overpriced, diseased animals so now i'm thinking about completely closing out 4h kids to breed here unless they have a vet check and blood tests from the month prior type stuff.. its sad because i know that these kids dont have alot of money and the vet checks/blood work around here is bad.

same with boers, not a single person will buy my market goats for meat at 2 bucks a pound on the hoof, its only 65 cents above market price and he's grainfed and healthy


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Here are some of the bloodlines - Ram H Tobius *ENNOBLED* , DSM WOBBLES *ENNOBLED*,and EGGSFILE *ENNOBLED*. The dam is Sothern Belle. I have to call and get the sires info. DOes this help?


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes it helps- If the sire is IBGA registered you can go on the IBGA site and look him up- I would say no less than $300 each if they are healthy, disease free and correct -If you can get the sires info- that would help more- you may have some very nice bloodlines on your hands-


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

This year we sold all but one doeling and two other doelings we are retaining. Doeling that didnt sell was entered in a meat class & got Res Gr competing with wethers. 
Return customers came for meat boys, my former vet assistant reserved a doeling.
I try to keep meat prices low and dont vac or band them, they go as soon as weaned. 
Four others sold as a result of flyer in feed store. 
We dont have a website or business cards yet.
Hate to say it but have one 2yr old that didnt take last year. If she does not breed this time she has to go for meat. In the two weeks a buck has been here, she's the only one I see no signs of her being covered.


----------



## foot (Jul 17, 2008)

..It was with great Interest that we read this post..It seems the greatest importance would be to develop a great reputation by selling only clean, healthy, thriving kids. What is considered the optimal age for weaning and releasing a sold kid to its new owner??

...foot..


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My kids leave usually between 6-8 weeks. As soon as they are eating hay and I see them drink water they can leave to their next home. Some goats you will never see drink water though - so you have to watch for weeks starting real early. I have kids that are 6 DAYS old that are munching hay with the "big" goats already!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

SDK .I am so sorry that the nigerian breeder is doing things like that...........I always believe in selling healthy animals...........$400 dollars in vet fees is alot to pay for an investment such as a goat.. That other breeder must be giving the 4h kids a better sales pitch or something,I do not know...........I would want to buy an healthy animal........ not a sick one? Does not make since to me. BOy it sounds like you gave the 4h ers an excellent deal,,,,I do not get it? The vet check is not a bad idea , because as you said, that other breeder has a dirty herd,you do not need that........ And yes I know it is terrible to punish the 4h ers when they can't afford a whole lot........but you do have to watch out for yourself,,your herd is an investment and not worth playing games with disease............... when you know it is present by another close breeder.

It is a shame that people want our meat for nothing....we have put alot of time and money into them why can't people see that and pay what is reasonable............... :roll:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Foot -you are right!!! Clean , healthy goats is the #1 priority- If the kids are growing well-we wean bucks at 2 months and doelings at 3 months-they can be picked up anytime after they are weaned. we accept deposits on them before they are weaned and the new buyer has 2 weeks to pick the kid up after weaning- we have been stuck in the past feeding kids for 3 months after weaning until the buyer decides they want to come get them at no extra charge. That is why we give a time frame-as everyone knows- Feed, hay, worming and vaccines add up very quickly!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

goatnutty.......wow ............those lines are impressive,so far,if you could get the sire info like heathersboers said ..........it would help alot ,even some pics,if you can get them?
Our base line price for registered FB boer .......starts at $300 and go up from there..
based on quality..............


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

I know that the economy is down and we've only sold the two wethers last year ($150 for the pair to a nice family, required a $50 deposit). The going price for registered Nigerians in New Mexico is $100 for a wether or $150 for a pair, $300 for a registered doeling or buckling (many people offer discounts for purchases of multiples, too). Hope that helps... we plan to keep our new doeling from this last breeding. We have not yet decided on what to do with the buckling... we may keep him intact due to his lineage and breed him back to our two unrelated does, then see if we can swap him with someone from our club. But, we are a small, small, small operation.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> $300 for a registered doeling or buckling (many people offer discounts for purchases of multiples, too). Hope that helps...


laststraw

This year we have dropped our prices so drastically,,,that is hurts my heart when people want these quality goats for nothing...........we use to do the buy more than one get a discount,,the problem now is we have already priced them at discount,and I refuse to drop below our $300 Fullblood registered boer price..................

If you check out our site .you will see we have quality goats,,they are not the run of the mill goats....................We are starting out raising 2 new young bucks for our 2009/10 season and we culled out alot of our does this year as commercial animals no papers,under $300...because the market was not wanting to pay the higher prices...we needed to downsize,couldn't feed them all.........you all know what I mean.............. we are raising up alot of new offspring,we strive for better and better quality.......................it is our goal.......

http://tothboergoats.clearwire.net/


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

I know what you mean about affording them Toth- You have some very nice goats and I wish you were closer!!! we are having to sell some of ours because of financial problems- we hate to, but can't afford to feed them all through the winter.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

thank you......... heathersboers ...I really appreciate the compliment ........


I think we are all in the same boat, it really sucks and hurts............. :roll: :tears:


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

Toth - you sure do have some beauties! I love Rossi's face, too, he just looks sweet. I know next to nothing about Boers, but New Mexico is the next to poorest state in the nation - so I figure our prices (on Nigerians only - it's all I know about) are probably the bottom range. I agree with what's already been said about lowering prices, too - if someone wants a quality animal they should expect to pay for it. We cannot just keep dropping prices on quality goats - it will eventually hurt the breeds. I just hope we can all pull through the times. :worried:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> We cannot just keep dropping prices on quality goats - it will eventually hurt the breeds. I just hope we can all pull through the times. :worried:


laststraw..........thank you for the compliment on my goats.........................

I totally agree with you......................ALL quality breeds........... as you said ,not just boers will plummet more and if we do not stand up for ..........the quality animals............ our goat business/and or hobbies may fail ...........and it will be so sad if we cannot have our precious goats because we are not making enough to feed them.... right now my boers are supporting themselves so we are OK so far ,it is the long wait for the economy.............to boost back....................that might kill us........but if we ALL pray ray: and stick to our guns,we may succeed.......................... :grouphug:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Here in southern michigan the market is dead...people are desperate to sell right now because they can't afford to feed their animals through the winter. I've seen adds in the local paper for goats as low as $25. Some people are giving away animals for free...I only paid $100 and $125 dollars each for my registered Lamanchas and they are from very good (Autumn Acres) bloodlines....and I probably could have offered less--I wouldn't, of course, because $125 is waaayyy more than fair for the quality of the goats they are...but it just goes to show how motivated people here are to sell. I saw an add the other day for a 7yr old AQUA registered palamino mare with professional training for $300...crazy...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so unreal....................we are all in the same nightmare.................... :tears:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I sure am praying that this all turns around. For us its a matter of either cutting way back (we only have 13) or hanging on in hopes that we can provide meat in the spring.
How do cattle ranches make it!? They must have their own fields to cut. 
I know of several long time goat ranchers who are getting out. One of them is way past normal "retirement" age but the rest are not. 
Alot of hay that is grown here in the US is being bought up by foreign interests. Google alfalfa. Its not all the weather. Or alternative fuel.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree........Nancy D....................some people are thinking this year of not breeding at all or breeding........... just a few...............some of you thinking of not breeding.........think of it this way................if you do not.................. you will not have any income to feed them or worm/vaccinate ect., we almost were going to do that until a friend opened our eyes...................... :shades:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Can you share more about that Toth Boers? 
Dh was actually on that line of thinking....we struggle every week to buy hay, he keeps telling me they are all too fat (only one of them is) 
But we were blessed to have an enobled buck come stay for rm & board.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Can you share more about that Toth Boers?
> Dh was actually on that line of thinking....we struggle every week to buy hay, he keeps telling me they are all too fat (only one of them is)
> But we were blessed to have an enobled buck come stay for rm & board.


nancy d...............As you struggle now with feed .......... if you do not breed at all and have no goats to sell................will you have any money to help out with costs ....without the money from your goat sells .............? :worried:

Does that help with your question?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Actually i was hoping you could expand more on your friend opening your eyes. 
Yes we have gone ahead with breeding for 09...it doenst make sense to have unbred does ...these are my foundation stock and two crops of off-spring. There are only a couple I would sell. One of them just passed her inspections for enoblement. She has four clean teats ( I breed for 4)
I just want to pick your brain! :wave:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

nancy d .............we were at the point of not breeding at all,,we told a friend of ours that is a brusher,,,he said "no,,,,,,,,,,, you need to breed ,to sell offspring so you can come up with feed money,if you don't ............how can you feed the ones you do have?" besides I cannot buy your commercial billies......if you don't..........LOL


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

That's true- What they always say "It takes money, to make money"- We can't suffice feeding open does and not be able to sell the kids-We don't do it to get rich by no means-(that is hard to do unless you have hundereds and hundreds of goats)- But it helps feed the other goats and feed the ones that you would never ever sell. we just enjoy our goats and seeing the kids romp and play  .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

heathersboers..............you are so right ........................ :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Besides a few of the older does coming up to me asking for skritches Whenever I need a break from the work part of it I just sit down and ask "Who's my favorite?" :grouphug: I just love watching the little ones run & jump around.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

It makes all the work worth it, doesn't it!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

heathersboers.....................awwwwwwwwwwwwww ...........so true,,,,, :thumbup: :thumbup:

love the solid red so pretty...............


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I have to agree that the kids make it all worth while! I love kids!!! I am so ready for my 5 does to kid :wahoo:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

I can't wait either! the worst part of it all is seeing the lil boogers go! you get so attached to them, but know you can't keep them all


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I had a total of about 8 kids in 2006 born, 21 last year and 35 I think this year. Aside from the ones I kept I always have them sold pretty fast. Some before birth, many just after birth and then there's a couple stragglers who are almost weaning. Usually wethers. 

At this point I've turned a buck loose in my doe pen. So yeah I'm planning to breed as many as I can. Not for the sake of breeding, but because this was the easiest solution to my problem. All my juniors are in the breeding pen hanging out while their mom's hopefully get settled. 

That sums up to about 14 I think in the doe pen, 1 is pregnant though. He's young and still learning so I don't expect a lot to go on right away.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

my prices were horrible this year. I sold 2 myotonic wethers, polled and that could have been registered, they were show quality, for $20 each to a pet home with a daughter that was disabled...I wasnt too upset over that. Sold a Boer wether to my cousin for 4-H for $50....got what I wanted for him. I had a commercial wether that i leased out to a friend for a 4-H project but he was returned to me at fair when he didnt make weight, I gave him away...I am very disappointed in myself for that but we had no room to take him home. And lastly, I had 2 goats that i took to the sale barn due to one having a fishtail teat and another not keeping on weight....both registered, both went for $35 each! I did some heavy culling this year and since I have a small herd selling 2 bad goats is a big accomplishment for me. I was disappointed overall in the prices that I sold my goats for but I was hurting for money and my goats needed to eat so I wasnt complaining about not having that extra mouth to feed. I still have 2 wethers that arent show quality but are soooo cute! I have a set price on them and they will stay until they sell for that price! My problem is that I am impatient and I want things to happen fast...I need to buy some patience so if any of you have some extra that you can sell, I will pay anything to get them!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> My problem is that I am impatient and I want things to happen fast...I need to buy some patience so if any of you have some extra that you can sell, I will pay anything to get them!!!!!


alyssa_romine.....I just happen to have some......extra........ .patience ...for sale.....I am charging $1.00.........9....99......... but I have to warn you ...... I am not budging on my price.................. :ROFL: :thumbupatience


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

oh good I found some patience! I had to add something funny to it since i was soooo disappointed


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

alyssa_romine..............I am so sorry you to had a bad year,..we all did........and all of us are praying for a better year 2009 and beyond............ ray:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

oh Alyssa (singing) I have patience too Most of the time. You can just have some of mine hehehe.
Never sell yourself short. Thats what my little brother always says. Giving is a different thing if its in your heart. 
I had to sell this year LOW, one party bought four and Im out of space. YOu gotta think of it both ways sometimes....you need them outta there...what is benefitting who is left? Space? Feed? Time?
Right now I have a 2yr old who hasnt been bred. She has a short dippy topline. Someone might buy her for meat. I have made the decision to let her go...she is not paying her way. She was a bottle baby but I have to let her go. 
I have to start looking at who is paying their way. The one Nubian threw quads last yr. Someone bought all her boys for meat. She weaned her doeling so I milked her. The income from milk paid for a couple of months of feed for her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree ...............................nancy d :hug:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

nancy i agree with you, i can't afford to feed animals that don't produce

they get limited hay pellets and grain, and if they struggle with that or can't produce they leave

its harsh , but thats how it has to be
especially nowadays


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so true .........but so sad.. :tears:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

So true and sad........... Sometimes I wish I could go off into a fantasy world where money didn't matter and I could have all the goats I want. I have to say that I'm not very good at the getting rid off factor though.LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Sometimes I wish I could go off into a fantasy world where money didn't matter and I could have all the goats I want.


 there is such a place.....it is called heaven............ :greengrin: :wink:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm aware, but I'm not quite ready to go there.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I am planning on only having 5-6 working does and then 2 bucks. I don't want to flood the market or anything, or find myself overrun with kids if they stop selling. If the market is good in 2010 I was planning on buying a doe from Classic Creek.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know goatnutty....................I am not ready either..........  but I do not know of any place on earth to find it...................


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Same Here, if I find it I'lll let you know.LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OK................................. :thumbup: LOL


----------

